

Beta Test Our App (TickStart) - bradleyjoyce

We recently launched our app, TickStart and are looking for some additional beta testers to provide us with some great feedback.<p>TickStart is a time and productivity tracking application with a real business focus. We're looking for some small to medium sized consultancies and teams that do project based work to kick the tires and check us out.<p>You can visit http://tickstart.com for more information and to sign up. Thanks!!
======
iamdave
Initial impression, the account name, site subdomain, and user name are all
quite redundant. At best, why not just use username, and subdomain?

However, the interface is VERY impressive, and very responsive. I love that
you can see your weekly total, and daily total in the main navigation toolbar.
At a glance, that helps out a lot. I haven't yet produced enough time for an
invoice, so I'm not sure if it can create invoices so far, but so far I am
very impressed. This might persuade me to move from FreshBooks.

~~~
bradleyjoyce
thanks for the comments!

The reason for account, user and subdomain is that a single user can be a
member of multiple accounts and a lot of people name their account one thing,
but want a different url.

Invoice creation via freshbooks is not quite wired up 100% but is very close.

Thanks again for the feedback!

\- Bradley, Squeejee/TickStart

------
pclark
<http://tickstart.com>

------
aristus
The copy is weak, but the "time cards translate to bottom line" idea is good.
I would lead with that.

 _"TickStart connects time tracking directly to your bottom line. Quantify
your employee's productivity..."_ etc

------
fusionman
great app. These same guys just won an award at SXSW.

